# FE exam - NO SCRATCH PAPER?



## k2keylargo (Nov 21, 2006)

:ruh: How much room do they give you to work the problems? I've been going thru the Lindeburg FE review manual trying to work the problems in the little bit of blank space around the problems. I think this is damn near impossible to work all problems without making stupid mistakes :brick: in such little space.


----------



## apk71 (Nov 21, 2006)

You have plenty of space. I wouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## Art (Nov 21, 2006)

yep, the book has plenty of room to work...


----------



## k2keylargo (Nov 21, 2006)

How many questions are on a page? In Lindberg's FE Review Manual there are about 8 problems on a page :read:, and that isn't enough for me


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2006)

one or two tops


----------



## GeigerBC (Nov 21, 2006)

2 to 5. Usually 3 though. Plenty of room in most cases. On the 3-4 I ran out of room I didn't use the area above or below it so I just worked there. Yea, don't worry about it.


----------



## HERO (Nov 21, 2006)

That?s the way it is buddy. No scrap paper of any kind. You do all your writing on the test question booklet. Every discipline, including the PE, has to go through with it.


----------



## rbrund (Nov 22, 2006)

There is plenty of room in the book to do problems, and if you need more room, must of the time you dont use the blank area on one of the other problems.


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 22, 2006)

What if you weren't allowed to scratch yourself during the exam? That would be rough. ld timer:


----------



## k2keylargo (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I'll quit practicing writing in microscript then.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 27, 2006)

I worried about this exact same thing before the exam and it wasnt an issue.


----------

